# Steaming skimmed milk



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

We are now on a health kick and full fat milk has disappeared from the fridge. I am finding it more difficult to steam skimmed milk and seem to get a harder foam, which is difficult to pour rather than something that was beginning to approach micofoam. Is this just my lack of ability of is there something about skimmed milk that makes it more difficult to steam?

Paul


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

CoffeeDoc said:


> We are now on a health kick and full fat milk has disappeared from the fridge. I am finding it more difficult to steam skimmed milk and seem to get a harder foam, which is difficult to pour rather than something that was beginning to approach micofoam. Is this just my lack of ability of is there something about skimmed milk that makes it more difficult to steam?
> 
> Paul


Never had a problem with either. we was on a diet from January to April on Red skimmed milk( steams fine and good for latte art though looses that silky sheen) and now back on green semi skimmed. Have not used blue whole milk for over 3 years. If i remember, blue whole milk steams and foams a lot quicker.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which brand of milk are you using?

Compare it to Cravendale which is pretty consistent.

it will take slightly longer and you may need to introduce more air at the start than you would using full fat milk.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Just use full fat milk but skip breakfast and/or lunch sometimes - that's what I do! Never compromise your coffee....


----------

